# horseback riding and babywearing...



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

is it safe?
i mean i feel the sling is super secure and the ride will be on a trail, most likely going slowly...

would u do it?







:


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

It would partly depend on the carrier you're using. I would be concerned that the repetitive motion would eventually loosen up the straps of whatever carrier. For instance, the baby/toddler might be very secure initially, but eventually after the motion of the horse over and over and over, things might loosen up.

It's up to you and your confidence in the carrier you're using and your ability to keep it secure.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

well i called the stable just now and they wont allow me








i've never gone horseback riding and now i guess i wont be able to









thanks for the reply though


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

My knee jerk reaction is that NO, that isn't safe. Especially, especially for someone who doesn't ride. Maybe you could go with friends and alternate caring for the child.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I know they wont let you but I would definitly say no even if they would. You just never know when a horse might act up or get spooked and it is bad enough to get bucked off by yourself much less with a baby attached.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I would also think the repetetive bouncing could potentially injure a small baby. The bouncing is enough to make you sore afterward, even when going slowly.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

thanks everyone.
like i said i've never been and never thought of the horse getting spooked/bouncing injuring baby








:


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm an experienced rider and would never risk it. If you've never even ridden...it's a disaster waiting to happen. Well, you live and learn right?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

That's why you ask, right?


----------

